# Leg problems



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

:suspicious: Since I have been back home I have notice with Yoda where his wrist would be at it is buckleing kinda of what my knee does from time to time when he walks . I have a feeling he might of got it hurt some how but I am not sure since I was not home and of course no body would admitt to hurtting my Yoda.There is no noise when he walks no pain and its only on one leg.Does any one know any thing I can do or if I go to a vet what would I ask them to do .Any Ideas would be helpfull Thank you so much Susan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Susan, all three of my guys have luxating patellas which means that I just have to watch them. Very often they could just turn or jump the wrong way & limp for a few days. But because of their problem is could be permanent. Not one of them has had a single problem with it yet!!:whoo: \
Does Yoda have that?? If not I would restrict his activity for a day or so, and if no better, off to the vet you go!!
Laurie


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

well family told me they have noticed it for about 2 weeks now I have been watching him and he really dont limp its really hard to explain it looks like a buckeling but you notice it when his leg is in the air when he is walking I dont see it when he runs it does not seem to bother him at all. I have not had the patella check out before I was told really you should not even worrie about that until there a year old well now since yoda is a year old I guess I should look into it.Its strange that it would not bother him at all I can rub it and he plays normal I dont know if its just me worring more than I should . He is slightly bowed in that leg so would that be gentic or what? Thanks for the replys


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Now is the luxating patellas in the rear legs only? Yoda is front left I went to the OFA site and read a little bit on it so if Yoda has this problem it is gen. am I right on that? I was planing on breeding him much later on when he is like 4 years old if this is the case the best thing I can do is get him fix, I will have to do some more research on this and get Yoda leg exrayed by a vet, I want to make 100% that is what it is. Boy is this a bummer. No little ones from Yoda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am not sure if it means he cannot breed, but I think you are right. Yes my guys have it on their back legs. Logan has it, but is only just 7 months old so in year I am sure we will see whether it is something he has to live with or not. I would def. get to the vet since this has been going on for a few weeks!!
Laurie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Before I got serious with agility, everyone told me to take the girls in and get a clearance from the vet. It was interesting going over the anatomy of my girls with the vet also. He showed me where injuries usually occur, etc. Many toy dogs have patella issues and it seems to be very common. I think I was actually pretty lucky so far with health issues. I also know 2 havanese that have Calf Perthesis.

Definetly get into your vet so that way if you need to make sure your dog doesn't jump as much, put a heating pad on the dog's leg when it bothers it, etc.

Hope things turn out okay,
Amanda


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the replys. I think I will take him in to see the vet and see what they say.Tather be safe than sorry. Susan


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

He is slightly bowed in that leg so would that be gentic or what? 

Susan,
If he is bowed in the front leg he could have CD and you might want to re-think using him for breeding as that is genetic. I would for sure take him in to be checked.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes that is what I was thinking to if he does have CD he would never be breed and I will have him fix no matter what I do not be leave in breeding a animal if there is something that is GEN. that is just wrong!!!Thanks for your input Kathy


----------

